# New EHEIM 2215 and other questions



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

I just ordered my first canister, an EHEIM 2215 from PetsAndPonds. It's going to replace my AC50 and I have a few questions for you guys.

1. Is it too strong for a 29G bow front Marineland? This tank is heavily planted

2. How many months before I need to replace the inserts? And what needs to be replaced every cleaning?

3. I have a 25G tank that I have yet to set up, any other canister filter brands you guys can recommend? I am looking for something that lasts a long time before it needs cleaning.

4. The stand on my 25G is shorter than the tank itself. It's protruding by an inch on both sides. Is that ok? I'm planning to get a piece of wood to put on top of the stand so that the whole base is supported.

5. The black strip around the bottom of my 25G tank can be pulled around the middle of the strip. It's a bit loose and the strip is forming a bow shape right on the middle. Should that be a cause of concern? How can I fix this?










Thank you in advance.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Icy88 said:


> 1. Is it too strong for a 29G bow front Marineland? This tank is heavily planted


No, if anything, you may find that it does not provide enough current, especially if you have a heavily planted aquarium. However, it should be fine.



Icy88 said:


> 2. How many months before I need to replace the inserts? And what needs to be replaced every cleaning?


Unlike a HOB filter, a canister filter does not really have "inserts". It usually just has layers of various types of media. The media does not have to be replaced, unless it is literally turning into a powder. A quick rinse of the media will suffice to remove most of the accumulated detritus. The filter floss can be thrown away and replaced (as it is relatively cheap).



Icy88 said:


> 3. I have a 25G tank that I have yet to set up, any other canister filter brands you guys can recommend? I am looking for something that lasts a long time before it needs cleaning.


You cannot really say that one filter can last a longer period of time without cleaning compared to another, unless you are talking about sheer size (i.e. on the same aquarium, an Eheim 2217 can go longer without cleaning than a 2215, but that is only because of the size difference).



Icy88 said:


> 4. The stand on my 25G is shorter than the tank itself. It's protruding by an inch on both sides. Is that ok? I'm planning to get a piece of wood to put on top of the stand so that the whole base is supported.


I would get a new stand. The 1 inch that is protruding on both sides will be dangerous, especially when the aquarium is full of substrate and water.



Icy88 said:


> 5. The black strip around the bottom of my 25G tank can be pulled around the middle of the strip. It's a bit loose and the strip is forming a bow shape right on the middle. Should that be a cause of concern? How can I fix this?


How much is it bowing? A little bowing for larger aquariums (without a centre brace) is expected, but if it is bowing significantly, then you there is some cause for concern.


----------



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks DB!

It's currently bowing by 3 millimeters on the middle. It's a 25 gallon aquarium; is that acceptable for an aquarium of this size? Should I hold it with silicon?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about 3 mm.

You can try gluing it, but silicone will not be able to bond the plastic and the glass, so I would look for a different alternative.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Icy88 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Is it too strong for a 29G bow front Marineland? This tank is heavily planted
> ...


*Anthony is right Francis, but if you do find it to be too strong for your tank, you can always adjust the flow by playing with the quick valve that's on the output hose....this was the official answer form Eheim's CS department.*



Darkblade48 said:


> Icy88 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. How many months before I need to replace the inserts? And what needs to be replaced every cleaning?
> ...


*Let's not forget to mention that you need to rinse the media(and the sponge) with water from your aquarium(when you do your WC).....there are people that don't know this, so I think it's better to say it every time we're talking about rinsing the media.*



Darkblade48 said:


> Icy88 said:
> 
> 
> > 3. I have a 25G tank that I have yet to set up, any other canister filter brands you guys can recommend? I am looking for something that lasts a long time before it needs cleaning.
> ...


*Eheim filters are the best IHO. You don't have to get another brand. Take a look in the Hardware and Dry Goods section, you can get good deals there, no need to buy a new filter, unless you want to.*



Darkblade48 said:


> Icy88 said:
> 
> 
> > 4. The stand on my 25G is shorter than the tank itself. It's protruding by an inch on both sides. Is that ok? I'm planning to get a piece of wood to put on top of the stand so that the whole base is supported.
> ...


*I don't think changing the stand is a must, I did the same thing with my 30 gal shallow tank. The stand was for a regular 20-25 gal(30x12") and my new 30 gal is 30x18" so I just put a piece of melamine that I took out from one of those small TV stands....take a look here....the tank on the left....and actually the one on the right too !!!*



Darkblade48 said:


> Icy88 said:
> 
> 
> > 5. The black strip around the bottom of my 25G tank can be pulled around the middle of the strip. It's a bit loose and the strip is forming a bow shape right on the middle. Should that be a cause of concern? How can I fix this?
> ...


*As Anthony said, there is no need to worry about that, it's just a 25 gal.

Good luck !!!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The trim strip on the bottom of the tank adds nothing to the strength of the tank and can be removed. The plywood on top of the stand should work fine.


----------

